# Dirty Puppy on Spin Cycle



## zoogirlbc (Aug 21, 2009)

Nitrous, my sweet little 3 month old male Belgian Malinois:

Hey, can I help?










Hm, this is not what I had in mind? 









This is not happening...









I promise not to get dirty anymore!


----------



## ocular (Aug 21, 2009)

Thing is he doesn't look dirty too me... Ah well hehe.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Aug 24, 2009)

You can't see puppy pee! I wouldn't actually wash him in the washer, he was just curious and underfoot so I popped him in so he could see what I was doing.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 24, 2009)

"You humans are crazy... now where's my treat?"


----------

